# The Soul Drinkers Reprints



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Soul Drinkers series has been added to the BL website in the two new reprinted omnibus editions. _Annihilation_ and _Redemption_.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/soul-drinkers-redemption.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/soul-drinkers-annihilation.html

Looking good, though I recall there was a third cover in that batch. Wonder what happened to it, if it's not being used that's a shame as it was the best one. Will get these later in the year, to have an omnibus edition of the last three books and a matching omnibus for the first three books.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am so going to buy those two. Even just having that cover art sitting on my shelf will justify the price, with the stories being an added bonus. But yea, where is the third one?


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Soul Drinkers series has been added to the BL website in the two new reprinted omnibus editions. _Annihilation_ and _Redemption_.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/soul-drinkers-redemption.html
> 
> ...


http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Soul-Drinkers-Second-Omnibus-Ben-Counter/9781849703130

LotN, I think this is the third cover.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

serghe said:


> http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Soul-Drinkers-Second-Omnibus-Ben-Counter/9781849703130
> 
> LotN, I think this is the third cover.


This is supposed to be the third cover. 










http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Art_and_Soul.html


----------

